# **Urgent Help 4 - IVY Bridge Rig*



## Brazen (Jun 8, 2012)

Geeks Need very urgent help for IVY Bridge config, please also include atleast 1-2 VFM config with i5-3550 & i5-3570, please have the required information format below

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
Gaming and office work.
Games like  CS: GO, BF3, Crysis 2 ,
GTA 5 , Max Payne 3 , Dirt 3 , FIFA and Pes 12 ,
NFS the Run , COD4 , Assasins Creed 3 .
Browsing web , Listening Music. Watching HD movies.
2.What is your overall budget?
Ans- 50-60K (Can be increased if required) But Would prefer VFM Rig (VFM doesn't mean the cheapest config for me)
3. Planning to overclock?
ANS - NO !
4. Which Operating System are you
planning to use?
Ans windows 7 ultimate & windows 8
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans- 500 gb/(1 TB if VFM)
6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
Ans-No Having Benq G2222HDL.
7. Which components you DON'T want to
buy or which components you already have
and plan on reusing?
Ans: SMPS & Cabinet *(Already have FSP SAGA 500W powering up CM ELITE 335*, do i need to change it for Gen3 Mobo to get fit), Monitor (have benq G2222HDL)
8. When are you planning to buy the
system?
Ans: Right Now.........(Price is shooting up like hell )
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or
will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I Will Do it
10. Where do you live? Are you buying
locally? Are you open to buying stuff from
online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans- Jaipur, Yeah would prefer online
11. Anything else which you would like to
say?
Ans: Want IVY Bridge based rig, *Also would like to know about your view about i5-2500 v/s i5-3550 when both are available around 12500 INR*


----------



## Cilus (Jun 8, 2012)

Buddy, please mention the budget in Indian rupee, not in allegory. We can't pick up the dual meaning of your words regarding your budget.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 8, 2012)

Mention ur budget.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 8, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, please mention the budget in Indian rupee, not in allegory. We can't pick up the dual meaning of your words regarding your budget.





Sainatarajan said:


> Mention ur budget.



Budget Updated in Original Post......


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 8, 2012)

For Rs 12.5K you can get I5 2500K.

I5 2500K @ 12.5K
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 @ 10K
GSKILL RIpjawsx 2x4 GB @ 3K
WD 500 GB HDD @ 4K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1K
LOGITECH COMBO @ 0.6K
ALTEC BXR1221 @ 1.2K
NUMERIC 800VA UPS @ 2.8K
Zotac GTX 670 @ 27K
TOTAL @ 62K .
You Can Buy a cpu fan when you want to Overclock .


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2012)

and yea, don't pick up Ivy Bridge. It has heating issues. Sandy Bridge runs cooler. Performance wise there is only 3% difference.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Want IVY Bridge based rig, *Also would like to know about your view about i5-2500 v/s i5-3550 when both are available around 12500 INR*



i5-2500k is at 12.5k.don't go for without k series if buying 25xx. i5-3550 supports PCIE 3.0,otherwise you will not find much performance difference in games. And ico is right,its temperature increases too much under load. And on tomshardware.com,few people saying if you want to build gaming rig then i5-2500k is better. 
[Solved] SHOULD I GET I5 355O OR 2500K OR 2600K - CPUs - CPU-Components

now i have a question for other TDF members that why 2500k is better than 3550 in gaming rig?


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 8, 2012)

what really ! it has heating issues? even in non 'k' CPUs ?



Sainatarajan said:


> For Rs 12.5K you can get I5 2500K.
> 
> I5 2500K @ 12.5K
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4 @ 10K
> ...



will a 500w power i5-2500k(overclocked) and a gtx 670 ? i think thats a risk


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2012)

digit1191 said:


> what really ! it has heating issues? even in non 'k' CPUs ?


I'm running i5-2500k which is NOT overclocked. Running with CM Hyper 212 Evo.

Idles at 45 degrees. Load is at 63 degrees.

Ivy Bridge is going to be worse. Especially in North Indian summer and stock cooler.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2012)

digit1191 said:


> what really ! it has heating issues? even in non 'k' CPUs ?



Yes. But i am just saying what i read on other website's posts. Wait for other TDF members to comment on this.



> will a 500w power i5-2500k(overclocked) and a gtx 670 ? i think thats a risk



you said you won't overclock


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> now i have a question for other TDF members that why 2500k is better than 3550 in gaming rig?


Fact is, for gaming - no one needs anything more than i3-2100 and 955 BE.

Gaming will be dictated by the GPU. You only need a fast enough CPU to make sure there isn't any bottleneck.

SNB/IVB quad cores are MUCH more than fast enough. There is minimal performance difference between SNB and IVB - clock to clock. No one is better, no one is worse from the gaming performance perspective.



digit1191 said:


> will a 500w power i5-2500k(overclocked) and a gtx 670 ? i think thats a risk


Shall run fine if it's Seasonic S12II 520w.

Current generation of graphic cards - GTX 600 and HD 7000 series are highly power efficient. i5-2500k is also very power efficient. If it was a first generation i5/i7 or Phenom II Hexacore or Bulldozer Octacore being overclocked, then you'd need a bigger PSU.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 8, 2012)

im getting i5-3450 + gigabyte ga-h77-ds3h + IceQ X 7850 . So wondering if i should get cpu cooler. but i read that IVB runs 20% hotter than SNB when it is OVERCLOCKED. so i guess there shouldnt be any issue in my case


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2012)

ico said:


> Fact is, for gaming - no one needs anything more than i3-2100 and 955 BE.
> 
> Gaming will be dictated by the GPU. You only need a fast enough CPU to make sure there isn't any bottleneck.
> 
> SNB/IVB quad cores are MUCH more than fast enough. There is minimal performance difference between SNB and IVB - clock to clock. No one is better, no one is worse from the gaming performance perspective.



@ico o....thank you.one more question,if you don't mind. What do you think for how many years 2500k should be enough,i mean future proof? Ivy bridge have  PCIE 3.0. We have PCIE 3.0 supporting motherboard and GPU. So wouldn't ivy bridge be more future proof for gaming?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 8, 2012)

I5 2500K can stand for 3 years @ stock . After that you can OC it to achieve good Performance .


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I5 2500K can stand for 3 years @ stock . After that you can OC it to achieve good Performance .



@Sainatarajan...k...thanks..



Sainatarajan said:


> GSKILL RIpjawsx 2x4 GB @ 3K



Don't you think 8GB will be too much. I think 4GB enough as Brazen said he want VFM rig


----------



## Brazen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys but I am not planning to overclock my system do you still think I shall go for a k series proccy. Also with 2500 shall I choose dh67cl mobo. What abt I7-2600 k, as I am not going to oc can I settle with a more vfm mobo without compromising on the CPU power. Like what will be the drawback of putting 2600k with DH67CL mobo ? Thanks for highlighting the heating issue as I am on stock cooling. What shall one will be missing if not opting for ivy bridge ?


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ico o....thank you.one more question,if you don't mind. What do you think for how many years 2500k should be enough,i mean future proof? Ivy bridge have  PCIE 3.0. We have PCIE 3.0 supporting motherboard and GPU. So wouldn't ivy bridge be more future proof for gaming?


In terms of bandwidth,

PCIe 3.0 X16 has twice the bandwidth of PCIe 2.0 X16. PCIe 2.0 X6 has twice the bandwidth of PCIe 1.0 X16.

In simple words, PCIe 1.0 X16 = PCIe 2.0 X8 = PCIe 3.0 X4.

As for graphic cards, the current graphic cards are not even utilising PCIe 1.0 X16 fully. There is hardly a performance increase if you move from PCIe 1.0 X16 to PCIe 2.0 X16 or PCIe 2.0 X8 to PCIe 2.0 X16.

PCIe 1.1 came out like 6 years ago and still is sufficient.

Take this for example, performance of anything over PCIe 1.0 X16 = PCIe 2.0 X8 = PCIe 3.0 X4 is same.

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/images/perfrel_1920.gif

And even if you go down to PCIe 2.0 X4 or PCIe 1.0 X8, you don't see any worthwhile hit in Radeon HD 7970 which is a PCIe 3.0 card. GTX 680 does show a hit at PCIe 2.0 X4 or PCIe 1.0 X8.

Verdict: PCIe 3.0 = gimmick as of now and for the future as far as Grpahic cards and gaming are concerned.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2012)

ico said:


> In terms of bandwidth,
> 
> PCIe 3.0 X16 has twice the bandwidth of PCIe 2.0 X16. PCIe 2.0 X6 has twice the bandwidth of PCIe 1.0 X16.
> 
> ...



@ico:thank you for answering. I understood everything what you said. As you said no GPU fast enough to utilize full strength of PCIe 1.0*16. But the ivy bridge will be using PCIe 3.0*16,that will be too fast..isn't it like future proof,as the games will become more heavy in graphics in future? 
Please if you explain me this. I am a noob. I think i am making fool of myself by asking this but i don't know so i had to ask.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ico:thank you for answering. I understood everything what you said. As you said no GPU fast enough to utilize full strength of PCIe 1.0*16. But the ivy bridge will be using PCIe 3.0*16,that will be too fast..isn't it like future proof,as the games will become more heavy in graphics in future?
> Please if you explain me this. I am a noob. I think i am making fool of myself by asking this but i don't know so i had to ask.



Ivy bridge processors doesn't use PCIe 3.0, they have only the PCIe 3.0 x 16 controller embedded in it. Saturating the bandwidth of PCI 2.0 slot will take time, pretty long time. So spending extra money on that is useless.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 8, 2012)

So that's it then no ivy bridge, so shall I think about i7-2600/k, again which mobo ? Why not the DH67CL mobo ?

Also was able to find below deals just take a look

ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Motherboards @ Rs. 8,579.00

ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboards @ Rs. 8,750.00

ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0 @ Rs. 8,800.00

Which one shall one go considering the minimal difference in pricing ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 8, 2012)

1st of all try to understand:-

For overclocking you need 
K series Processor + (Z68/P67/Z77) chipset based Motherboard.

Any other combination will not work. So even if you buy a 2600K and plug it in DH67CL, the CPU will behave like normal i7 2600. Now for gaming i5 2500K is a better choice over 2600. The Hyper Threading of i7 2600/K can only be utilized in highly multi-threaded applications like Audio/Video editing/Encoding etc.

So, better get a Motherboard with the above mentioned chipset. Regarding Motherboard choice, I've heard that there are some issues with the Asrock Pro series Motherboard. So better get The Asrock Extreme Series or some Gigabyte Motherboards which are available within 10K. Asus is also very good option.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks cilius it helped, so as I am not going to overclock shall I go for normal i5- 2500 with dh67cl ? Will appreciate if you can suggest a complete config.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 8, 2012)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
Intel DH67CL @ 5k
Corsair Value Select 2x4 GB @ 2.2k
WD Caviar blue 500 GB SATA III @ 4.1k
Asus GTX 670 @ 28k
APC 1.1 kva UPS @ 4.5k
Asus DRW-B3ST @ 1.1K
Logitech KB/mouse combo @ 0.6K
Total ~ 58k


----------



## Brazen (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Conq., lets see what Clilius or Jaskanwar views are.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ Pick ivybridge 3550. Heating issues are nothing home to write about. Considering you'll be getting the non-k type, overclocking is out of the equation and thus won't be stressing the thermal levels of your cpu.

Besides you'll get slight better performance . Temp at max load is 83c and that too with the stock cooler. Aftermarket ones will lower the temps for sure more effectively. Its absolutely safe and well under alarming thermal levels. See *here* Besides this, i5 3550 offers lower tdp than 2500.

Read the entire review above and you'll find your answers mate.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 9, 2012)

Here we go for few of the main components after searching the too many threads review & Sites whole day:

I5 2500K @ 12800 -frm SMS/IT wares
Intel DZ68DB @ 8080 - Frm IT wares
Zotac GTX 670 @ 27K
GSKILL RIpjawsx 2x4 GB @ 3K

*Please suggest if i need to replace any component here ? *
or 

I5 2500 @ 11900 or I5 2400 @ 10900
Intel DH67CL - 5650
Zotac GTX 670 @ 27K
GSKILL RIpjawsx 2x4 GB @ 3K




Q:1 *Is it necessary to use a aftermarket CPU cooler to run the i5-2500/K CPU ?*and is there any significant difference between running temp between 2400 & 2500 ?

*Q:2 WILL MY PSU (FSP SAGA II 500 W) CAN DO THE THING IF I PICKUP FIRST CPU MOBO COMBO ?*


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

Brazen said:


> I5 2500K @ 12800 -frm SMS/IT wares
> Intel DZ68DB @ 8080 - Frm IT wares
> Zotac GTX 670 @ 27K
> GSKILL RIpjawsx 2x4 GB @ 3K


Pick this one.

i5-2500K with a motherboard from Asus/Gigabyte/Asrock. Not the Intel board.

You easily have the budget - get K and keep the overclocking option open a much later stage. No one ever minds free performance when money is in hand. 3 years down the line if it feels slow, buy a CPU cooler and overclock it to 4.5 Ghz and it will work fine. It's easy to overclock SNB.



Brazen said:


> Q:1 *Is it necessary to use a aftermarket CPU cooler to run the i5-2500/K CPU ?*and is there any significant difference between running temp between 2400 & 2500 ?


With stock cooler, my i5-2500K  used to be between 70-74 C at full load which is fine.

I wanted to overclock it, that's why I purchased CM Hyper 212 Evo when I needed it.




Brazen said:


> *Q:2 WILL MY PSU (FSP SAGA II 500 W) CAN DO THE THING IF I PICKUP FIRST CPU MOBO COMBO ?*


GTX 670 will consume around ~150w at full load. i5-2500K around 120w at full load. Shall be fine but if it's a Seasonic S12II 520w, then excellent.

i7-2600K @ 4.8 Ghz + GTX 670  = 310 watts. *www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1336636802OhmufU4CHj_8_1.gif
i7-920 @ 3.6 Ghz (very very power hungry) + OCed GTX 670 = ~400 watts. *www.hardocp.com/images/articles/13387648583gu0vZ1Vzw_10_1.gif


----------



## Brazen (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Ico so finalized:

I5 2500K @ 12800 -frm SMS/IT wares
Zotac GTX 670 @ 27K
GSKILL RIpjawsx 2x4 GB @ 3K

So now what about the Mobo :

ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 @ Rs. 8,579.00
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 @ Rs. 8,750.00
*ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0 @ Rs. 8,800.00*
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 @ 10500

or else suggest ?


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

ASRock Z77 Extreme4.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 9, 2012)

You can get ASUS P8Z77 V LX @ 10.5K .


----------



## Brazen (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks ico You helpeda lot clearing the doubts, & hope this thread will serve the purpose for many others as well wanted to build a new Mid range Rig with IVY.



Sainatarajan said:


> You can get ASUS P8Z77 V LX @ 10.5K .



Thanks Sai is it better then AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 ? also from which site i can buy this at 10.5 K ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 9, 2012)

You can go with the Asrock one . It has 8 + 4 Power Phase . This will Help you in Overclocking .


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2012)

I was going through some threads. I found this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/156929-gaming-pc-around-60k-4.html 
the discussion got heated up and became arguments, started at thread #97, it was about AsRock z77 extreme 4. Go through thread once. Then ask your query here. I am not bringing any fight here,just want to show some problem about extreme 4. But the issue comes when you overclock.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Pick ivybridge 3550. Heating issues are nothing home to write about. Considering you'll be getting the non-k type, overclocking is out of the equation and thus won't be stressing the thermal levels of your cpu.
> 
> Besides you'll get slight better performance . Temp at max load is 83c and that too with the stock cooler. Aftermarket ones will lower the temps for sure more effectively. Its absolutely safe and well under alarming thermal levels. See *here* Besides this, i5 3550 offers lower tdp than 2500.
> 
> Read the entire review above and you'll find your answers mate.



hey thanx for sharing the article....it says it doesn't have heating problem...even m confused whether to get Ivybridge or sandybridge


----------



## Brazen (Jun 9, 2012)

I have finally decided to go with 2500K because of its proven performance and at almost similar price why shall I bet my money on doubted ivy bridge while there's no significant advantage It's having ? Its possible that most of us will change the  configuration in 3-4 years considering rapid change in technology and SB will fulfil our need till the time intel or AMD gona bring some revolutionry technology to us.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 9, 2012)

^^With an unlocked quad core (especially a SB) you're always on the safer side. BTW if you're not looking into extreme OC'ing go for ASRock Z77 Extreme 4.


----------



## tnranganathan (Jun 9, 2012)

You can go with Asrock mobo.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 15, 2012)

Now I am totaly confused about mobo selection, Is there any product having proved performance with almost similar budget range ? I don't want to bet my money on doubted asrock mobo now please suggest me with universally accepted product to have peace of ki mind.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 15, 2012)

Asus p8z77 m pro


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 15, 2012)

*@OP* : Go for ASUS P8Z77-VLX or P8Z77-M PRO. But if you're not into extreme OC'ing then ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 will be just fine.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Now I am totaly confused about mobo selection, Is there any product having proved performance with almost similar budget range ? I don't want to bet my money on doubted asrock mobo now please suggest me with universally accepted product to have peace of ki mind.


Spend more and buy this one - *ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3*

ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

For some reason I don't like mATX motherboards as I prefer extra expansion slots. (ATX) Always good to have them if you decide to add something like TV Tuner, Sound Card etc. in future.


----------



## Beds (Jun 18, 2012)

ON 5k lesser budget, Can any one tell about OCing Z77-V LX ? Do anyone have this board?


----------



## Brazen (Jun 26, 2012)

Yipeee !!!!! Got my new rig finally and now here is the current config

Newly bought items

Intel i5-2500K
Intel DH67CL B3
Corsair vengeance 1600 MHz 2x4 GB ( unfortunately ripzaws 1333mhz was not working and I had no other choice available though I trust vengeance is gud ram but costlier as well)
Asus DVD RW
Radeon 6850
Seagate 500 GB HDD 
Razor deathadder
Steelseries fnatic mouse pad XL

Already having:
Benq G2222HDL
Numeric 1000 vs
FSP Saga II 500 W
CM Elite 335
Reusing old creative speaker till I decide on something

Once again thanks to all of you.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice build except the processor and mobo. You could have gone with I5 2400 and DH67CL B3 .


----------



## Brazen (Jun 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Nice build except the processor and mobo. You could have gone with I5 2400 and DH67CL B3 .



Thanks bro,

 there are two reasons of buying i5-2500K, first one is that difference between 2400 & 2500K locally was mere 700-800 bucks, plus i don't want to loose the future overclocking capability of i5-2500K (though the DH67CL dont sup OC, but the idea here is below calculation:

Current price of good OC capable mobo (z77) = 11K
Current price of DH67Cl - 5.4 K (5.6K cheaper)

I will be overclocking after 2-3 years  so I expect by that time Z77 or better mobo to be available around 6K budget hence by spending same amount of money(that too after 3 years ) I will be having two mobo and till the time i don't OC DH67 will serve the purpose for me 

Strange theory na


----------

